# New Look Coffee Bean Website



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Coffee Bean has had a facelift! Check out the new look site http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk

We supply Visacrem and Fracino commercial equipment, fresh roasted coffee beans roasted to order, Beanies flavoured coffees, Blackfriars cakes and bakes and now cater for the home user with our new Amazon store!

Come and have a look!!


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

looks good once current stock of beans is low i will give your beans a try, anyone else tried?

hugh


----------

